# DYI inexpensive arboreal sling enclosure with bonus candy ! *pic heavy



## ledzeppelin

Hi, I've been using ferrero rocher containers for my terrestrial slings for some time now, but I've decided to step it up! Here's how I did the arboreal one! This cost me less than 5€ altogether.
You'll need:
- A box of ferrero rocher
- super glue/silicone/.. basically something to glue the plastic
- a hinge
- drill
- pliers
- hand saw
- sand paper
- a pin


Okay. so let's go. 




Step 1. Take the lid off and saw it in two parts. I chose the bottom part to be 4cm long. Cut it slowly so it doesn't crack because this plastic is really thin. Sand down the edges so they are nice smooth and even.



Step 2. Glue the smaller part to the bottom. This will hold the substrate and water when it's standing up. 



Step 3.  put the bigger part of the lid on and  glue the hinge in the middle of the bottom part and in the middle of the upper part like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Step 4.  Now your upper part will open like this
	

		
			
		

		
	




Step 5. Drill a tiny hole in the middle of the top of the container, where the lid and the box overlap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Step 6. Snip the point off of the pin so the T won't get hurt, but dont snip all of it. This will secure your lid from opening.




Step 7. Insert the pin in the hole to lock your doors. (without it it might open on its own)






Step 8. Drill holes for ventilation. Do this carefully so the plastic doesn't crack



That's your finished product!

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 4


----------



## ledzeppelin

All you need to do now is decorate it!

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## viper69

How many millimeters do you recommend to leave between the 2 cut pieces? Some people may want to know.


----------



## ledzeppelin

viper69 said:


> How many millimeters do you recommend to leave between the 2 cut pieces? Some people may want to know.


Oh I think I just have one.. Its only as much as it was lost during cutting. I think it will work with a perfect fit as well as with a bigger gap. Just have to make sure that its small enough to keep the spider inside

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69

ledzeppelin said:


> Oh I think I just have one.. Its only as much as it was lost during cutting. I think it will work with a perfect fit as well as with a bigger gap. Just have to make sure that its small enough to keep the spider inside


Much appreciated mate! Yea can't have any prison escapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice

Time frame, start to completion, minus decorations?


----------



## ledzeppelin

Red Eunice said:


> Time frame, start to completion, minus decorations?


Well if you have everything on hand, and not counting the glue drying, I would say about 10 min tops.. Sawing takes a minute, drilling takes about five, (depending whether or not you want the holes to be randomly placed) and overall asembly takes about 3 mins.. If you used superglue, this would be completed in about 15mins overall.. If you're quick with the tools and know how to use them properly  It's really not that difficult to put together.


----------



## RepugnantOoze

Is there a reason most arboreal enclosures use this type of "hatch" over one that on top? Seems its easier for a T too escape.


----------



## Ungoliant

RepugnantOoze said:


> Is there a reason most arboreal enclosures use this type of "hatch" over one that on top? Seems its easier for a T too escape.


In a vertical (arboreal) cage, it's easier to do cage maintenance from the front than from the top, especially if your tarantula has webbed near the top of the cage.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze

Ahh that makes! I think I will be using your design!


----------



## Red Eunice

RepugnantOoze said:


> Is there a reason most arboreal enclosures use this type of "hatch" over one that on top? Seems its easier for a T too escape.


This style eliminates the "jack-in-the box" effect, common with arboreal slings. Many use 16/32 oz. deli cups, simply add holes, a bit of sub, cork for climbing and foilage for anchor points. Quick, simple and cheap, plus if you need 1 or 2 most deli dept. will give them free.
@ledzeppelin, went grocery shopping this AM, saw those, quite flimsy. Actually too flimsy for me to modify. To each their own, I suppose, yours is a unique modification though. Your time frame is about the same as the 40 oz. containers I modify for arboreal slings. No hinges or latches required, just a different style and opens from the bottom. Been using for 2+ years without an escape.


----------



## RepugnantOoze

I actually am using a 32oz. deli cup (i got from my job which is basically a deli) for my T. Gigas i was just curious if there were any advantages to having the hatch on the sides which OP exexplained


----------



## ledzeppelin

Red Eunice said:


> This style eliminates the "jack-in-the box" effect, common with arboreal slings. Many use 16/32 oz. deli cups, simply add holes, a bit of sub, cork for climbing and foilage for anchor points. Quick, simple and cheap, plus if you need 1 or 2 most deli dept. will give them free.
> @ledzeppelin, went grocery shopping this AM, saw those, quite flimsy. Actually too flimsy for me to modify. To each their own, I suppose, yours is a unique modification though. Your time frame is about the same as the 40 oz. containers I modify for arboreal slings. No hinges or latches required, just a different style and opens from the bottom. Been using for 2+ years without an escape.


I like the square aesthetics and elegancy with my enclosures  I don't like deli cups.. Although I have to use them for some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mitty

ledzeppelin said:


> I like the square aesthetics and elegancy with my enclosures  I don't like deli cups.. Although I have to use them for some.


These look awesome! Relatively inexpensive as well. I'm currently housing my arboreals in 32 oz. deli cups and I am actually getting very tired of disturbing the tenants while opening the lids. These would be perfect for the size slings I currently have. Might have to try and find some of these candies in the states!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## petkokc

Oh this looks great! I am stealing this idea for the video DD

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

petkokc said:


> Oh this looks great! I am stealing this idea for the video DD


haha I'll allow this in exchange for a baby albo at the next SLO EXO   I hope your sac'll be good


----------



## petkokc

ledzeppelin said:


> haha I'll allow this in exchange for a baby albo at the next SLO EXO   I hope your sac'll be good


Deal xD


----------



## ledzeppelin

petkokc said:


> Deal xD


Haha I was only kidding  go ahead


----------



## petkokc

@ledzeppelin I'm not


----------



## ledzeppelin

petkokc said:


> @ledzeppelin I'm not


Haha  I subbed to your channel  Let's see how you do


----------



## ledzeppelin

@petkokc I've seen the video today! great job mate! Glad you liked it!  Thanks for the shoutout


----------



## petkokc

ledzeppelin said:


> @petkokc I've seen the video today! great job mate! Glad you liked it!  Thanks for the shoutout


Hehe, no, thank you for the idea! 
I'm wondering if anyone will post pictures


----------



## Fordy40

@ledzeppelin what type and size drill bit did you use?

@petkokc what machine did you use to cut and drill your enclosure in the video? Really enjoy watching the videos on your channel and looking forward to seeing the new metallica enclosure that yiu were thinking of making


----------



## cold blood

RepugnantOoze said:


> I actually am using a 32oz. deli cup (i got from my job which is basically a deli) for my T. Gigas i was just curious if there were any advantages to having the hatch on the sides which OP exexplained


This is all I use and all I will ever use...just too simple and easy.



ledzeppelin said:


> I like the square aesthetics and elegancy with my enclosures  I don't like deli cups.. Although I have to use them for some.


lmao...I love the way they look and stack....I would rather spend my $ on ts than on temporary sling housing.

This enclosure you made was a very creative alternative...and candy, too...too sweet!



mitty said:


> These look awesome! Relatively inexpensive as well. I'm currently housing my arboreals in 32 oz. deli cups and I am actually getting very tired of disturbing the tenants while opening the lids. These would be perfect for the size slings I currently have. Might have to try and find some of these candies in the states!


You must have sausage fingers...lol.


----------



## Ratmosphere

Looks awesome!


----------



## mitty

cold blood said:


> You must have sausage fingers...lol.







That's a negative ghost rider.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader

I love seeing all the creative uses of various containers for enclosures. This is very nice. Now what did you use for glue for the hinge- you wrote superglue?


----------



## ledzeppelin

spidertherapy78 said:


> I love seeing all the creative uses of various containers for enclosures. This is very nice. Now what did you use for glue for the hinge- you wrote superglue?


Silicone would work best, but I imagine it could be done with a heavy duty superglue


----------



## RTTB

Very innovative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## petkokc

@petkokc what machine did you use to cut and drill your enclosure in the video? Really enjoy watching the videos on your channel and looking forward to seeing the new metallica enclosure that yiu were thinking of making[/QUOTE]

It is called a dremel tool. Thanks ;D


----------



## socalqueen

Very creative and crafty. I'm all about DIY, getting ready to start on an indoor enclosure myself.


----------



## Fordy40

Would a 1mm steel drill bit work for this? Used 4mm wood drill bits before on plastic and left horrible burs on it. the 1mm steel bit is the only one small enough for this job plus tryimg to melt the holes with a soldering iron would be a nightmare! Any suggestions welcome


----------



## ledzeppelin

Fordy40 said:


> Would a 1mm steel drill bit work for this? Used 4mm wood drill bits before on plastic and left horrible burs on it. the 1mm steel bit is the only one small enough for this job plus tryimg to melt the holes with a soldering iron would be a nightmare! Any suggestions welcome


I used steel drill.. 1mm would probably do fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze

cold blood said:


> This is all I use and all I will ever use...just too simple and easy.


 Are you saying you use deli cups or the side hatch design?


----------



## cold blood

RepugnantOoze said:


> Are you saying you use deli cups or the side hatch design?


deli cups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matttoadman

The problem I had with Deli cups is the "pop" of the lid is problematic with skittish slings at feeding time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mitty

Matttoadman said:


> The problem I had with Deli cups is the "pop" of the lid is problematic with skittish slings at feeding time.


Yes, that's my problem as well. I can't help but feel like I'm disturbing the slings while taking the lid off the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matttoadman

I use Parmesan containers. Then I can slowly screw off the top.


----------



## AntoineGJ

Do you think this enclosure is large enough for a jumping spider ? Thanks.


----------



## ledzeppelin

AntoineGJ said:


> Do you think this enclosure is large enough for a jumping spider ? Thanks.


uhh I don't really know what requirements do jumping spiders have :/


----------



## Nephila Edulis

AntoineGJ said:


> Do you think this enclosure is large enough for a jumping spider ? Thanks.


Depends on the species. I'd assume that this is big enough, even if this isn't big enough you could always just get a larger box of chocolates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AntoineGJ

I just found another Ferrero box which is a bit larger ! This one looks perfect


----------



## Nephila Edulis

AntoineGJ said:


> I just found another Ferrero box which is a bit larger ! This one looks perfect
> 
> 
> View attachment 242787


I have one of those. I'm waiting on some hinges that are being shipped over before I cut it


----------



## AntoineGJ

Nephila Edulis said:


> I have one of those. I'm waiting on some hinges that are being shipped over before I cut it


Nice ! Feel free to send me some pictures when you'll be done with it


----------



## Nephila Edulis

AntoineGJ said:


> Nice ! Feel free to send me some pictures when you'll be done with it


Sure thing


----------



## mconnachan

Red Eunice said:


> This style eliminates the "jack-in-the box" effect, common with arboreal slings. Many use 16/32 oz. deli cups, simply add holes, a bit of sub, cork for climbing and foilage for anchor points. Quick, simple and cheap, plus if you need 1 or 2 most deli dept. will give them free.
> @ledzeppelin, went grocery shopping this AM, saw those, quite flimsy. Actually too flimsy for me to modify. To each their own, I suppose, yours is a unique modification though. Your time frame is about the same as the 40 oz. containers I modify for arboreal slings. No hinges or latches required, just a different style and opens from the bottom. Been using for 2+ years without an escape.


How do you find the maintenance of the enclosure? It looks like it would be rather difficult, although, having said that, you say you've been using it for 2 years with no escapees.


----------



## mconnachan

petkokc said:


> Oh this looks great! I am stealing this idea for the video DD


@petkokc, @mconnachan here mate, you know I'm subscribed to your YouTube channel, keep the skateboard trekking videos coming, there great, I like when your going places with your gopro. Nice to see you on the boards.(Arachnoboards)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

Fordy40 said:


> @ledzeppelin what type and size drill bit did you use?
> 
> @petkokc what machine did you use to cut and drill your enclosure in the video? Really enjoy watching the videos on your channel and looking forward to seeing the new metallica enclosure that yiu were thinking of making


I've seen the video, he used a Dremmel multi tool for the cutting and drilling, hope this helps.


----------



## mconnachan

mconnachan said:


> I've seen the video, he used a Dremmel multi tool for the cutting and drilling, hope this helps.


Sorry never saw the answer had already been posted by @petkokc.


----------



## WhyUBiteBite

Very cool but if I did this for all my arboreals I would be fatter than my G Pulchra by the time I was done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yesenia

Very happy with my first attempt although it was a pain to find these candies since ai guess they are switched out for Rafaello during this season. The second enclosure is made from a case that held some piece of vape equipment that I tactifully acquired from the husband. Thanks for the tutorial. Also shoutout to darkden @petkokc for the vid
-Y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaycied

I love these enclosures. I tried making one as soon as I saw @petkokc s video. I currently have 3 terrestrial slings and 1 arboreal in them. I have more ready to go for when my smaller slings outgrow their hotwheels display cases. My collection isn't huge (yet) so I like displays that are clear and look nice.


----------



## Nephila Edulis

Well I've housed a small huntsman in one. Unfortunately he's always right at the top of the door so it's a challenge to open without him bolting out. I'm making a larger one with a space between the top of the opening and the top of the cage so hopefully that will work


----------



## Oreo

As if I needed another reason to buy more Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## Louis Balestriere

Thank you for this terrific DIY guide. Would you mind sharing how you sand the holes after drilling so the acrylic around the holes still look clear? From your pictures you don't see any scuff marks at all which is very impressive.


----------



## JohnnyBoy83

Thanks for the guide! My C. versicolor sling loves his little home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Adams

As for the hand saw, can you give an example of what kind you use?


----------



## AndrewTurner

@petkokc watch his video on making a Ferrero enclosure. Thinking about making one for a burrow tarantula. What you ladies and guys think?


----------

